
Show HN: MainMemory, a memcached clone and generic server framework - avdicius
https://github.com/ademakov/MainMemory
======
DyslexicAtheist
What is the actual problem this memchache clone tries to solve which can't be
done with memcache?

~~~
avdicius
1\. Right now it tries to solve the problem of better multi-core scalability.
2\. Additionally it tries to have a cleaner source base which should allow add
in the future new features, such as persistence and replication.

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
thanks

